# Questions about lights and Co2 Regulators



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok, here is the delema. I have a 75g tank I want to heavily plant. I am currently looking at lighting systems on Ebay and I have found a few fixtures that I like. They are 48" T5ho 4x54W with the LED moonlights. Keep in mind I have a limited budget for all of this so Ebay is really about my best option. Does anyone have any experiance with systems from ebay? Did they work well? Any real problems or things I should look out for?

Part two, I am also looking at Co2 regulators at the same place (Ebay). I would like the same input. I wish I could afford better systems but this seems to be the most practical way of getting this accomplished with my budget. Thanks in advance!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I don't use co2 so perhaps others can help.

a 4' tank (55g, 75g, 90g, 120g) to almost shouts out for those 4' 2 tube utility shop light fixtures from home depot. they are about $10/fixture and and two 6500k tubes are $6 or so. so thats' 64 watts of 6500k lighting for $16 plus tax. three over a 75g would give you over 2 w/g.

Just a thought.

worth at most .02


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Bob he isn't asking about shop lights he's wanting T5HO lights for a high light tank. And besides 3 fixtures won't fit very well over a 75.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

True Bob, and I respect your creativity, however I am looking for a system that will put out closer to 3WPG without taking all the space in my canopy. I am also looking for fast healthy growth while controlling algea so Co2 is pretty much mandatory.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can't talk T5HO and WPG in the same sentence. Since most T5HO lights have individual reflectors per tube, their light effectiveness can be near 4 times what the rated wattage is, depending on the quality of the light.

I would look for a 2 tube fixture, but do like the wider fixture of a 4-bulb if you were to take out the two inner bulbs. This will help with light distrobution. 4 bulbs is way too much over a 75g unless you plant to elevate it around 12-16" (could get you a better height).

For a CO2 reg, I wouldn't stoop below a Milwaulkee MA-957. Prices vary on the net. Going too cheapo with your reg will have you buying another soon or have a mishap in your tank. My personal rule of thumb is never buy a brand you've never heard of.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

You figure this out yet?  Some of my experience with my Tall 100Gallon tank. (no expert mind you. Maybe it’ll help)

4 t5ho lights directly on top of your tank will grow algae. If you raise it 12" over tank, the lights are going to have hard time penetrating to the substrate (poor growth at substrate). Welcome to the troubles of 22” tall tank!!

Possible Solution? Those fixtures you’re looking at should have multiple switches. 2 or 4 bulbs depending on switches, two timers. Run 2 for most of the day, and BLAST all four for couple hours a day. (This is my next try.)

4’ tank? Get 4’ fixture (tubes.) 

Watch for poor growth at the substrate. If so, bump 1 bulb to 10,000K. Maybe 18,000K, then bump a 2nd tube, gonna have to play with it.. Watch for algae at top if yes, then try Increase CO2 and/ or raise light. (catch 22 as growth at sub may suffer.) (I’m still playing with this.)

Get a DC, and never make changes to your needle valve if you are not going to be at tank for next 6 hours. (unless you get a needle valve worth a damn, great way to gas fish. Ask me how I know.  ) The Milwaukee nv works, but ain’t worth a damn. 

Regulators. The Milwaukee works. Seriously consider getting a manifold and additional bubble counters. (I have trouble getting enough co2 into the 100, I’ve hear 75 is easier (Summer)) If you decide additional bbc and needle valves, you can then run co2 tubes to additional tanks.  Get 20# bottle. Cheaper to refill, lasts longer, ain’t worried about supplying co2 to multiple tanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL, you guys love the MA-957. I only offered as the cheaper alternative. As far as a budget build goes, it is a fairly reliable regulator. I have two of them and have never had an issue with either, but I know that just may be good luck.

If you guys have have an alternative that matches cheap and reliable requirement, post your brand. One of mine provides CO2 to one of my 125s, the other has a $425 regulator. Never had a problem with either and the end product is the same. My $70 has gone a long way - nearly two years. I do plan to match the other regulator one day though. I only mention as the bottom rung and to not go below it. It is much better than an ebay reg that I've never heard of or wouldn't want to chance it with.

As far as light bulb kelvin rating.....I would stay in the 5500-10000k range. This is the plant growing range. Anything outside that may give you things you may not want, like algae.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok, so Ebay regulators are liquid excrement and MA-957 is a bit better. I am looking at a 4ft 4 bulb system to do very simularly as Fishflow suggested with a short period of all 4 bulbs burning and when my main bulbs go out I can use the second set as backups with no down time. Keep it coming guys, I am learning a pretty good bit.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I want to throw in I have a very simple little regulator,made by Azoo.I like it.I may get a second one down the road for my 55.It does what its supposed to do,I dont have troubles adjusting the psi or the needle valve.Not to mention I got it in excellent used condition by a source I trust alot and Ive never had any issues of a tank dump,or a large pressure jump.

A good practice,regardless of the regulator,keep a check on the guages.They are there for a reason,might as well make use of them!I check mine every Saturday when I do my waterchanges on the tank.

As for light,the one I have over my 55 is a Current USA compact floursecent light.I do have excelent plant growth,but Ive also got some algae on the walls.Im running two instead of four bulbs ATM because I dont have the CO2 going in to boost it up.If I could,I would rather a T5HO light just because this thing is heavy and I love the light on my 29.

So more of an opinion than anything actually backed up.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wes has a much different setup than you. You don't need a 4-bulb burst period....not if the light is going to be right on top of the tank. Some may do 3-bulbs, but if anyone does 4 they don't do it for very long. With 4 light right over the tank you wont be able to pump enough CO2 and still keep any type of fish alive also. At least not to the level where you won't get BBA. I also hope you are prepared to get into either EI or PPS dosing of dry ferts. Your light will require this also - even 2 bulb.


----------

